# Caesars Creek water levels



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

I stopped by CC today to see how much water it was holding since it is a flood control reservoir. Earlier today the level was listed as 11 feet or so above summer pool. I didn't know how that equated so I took some pics for all to enjoy (or cry over).
Here is the Furnas Shores ramp just off of 73.
​
I went to the North pool but was stopped by the patrol building due to a high water sign, so I went down to the beach for a look. In the distance you can see the top few feet of the pump house. The "No glass bottles" sign was partially submerged with the top word "NO" visible, the rest was underwater.
​
I drove over the 73 bridge and the water level was in the trees on the south west side of the no wake zone, the kids fishing pond was not really distinguishable since the water was a foot or so above it's banks. I went down to Wellman meadows and here is what it looked like. I took the pics from the latrine next to the lower parking lot so it wasn't up that high at least. First a pic of the ramp area, then one looking into the parking lot.
​
When I left, I went over the bridge and wasn't too surprised to see that very little water was coming out the spillway. The LMR is way too high to take the water from CC right now, so it will likely still get higher until the LMR comes down enough to accept the inflow. Looks like the water is going to be murkey for the forseeable future with many fish to be likely lost in the trees as it rescinds. Oh well, so is the fate of fishing a flood control reservoir after lots of precip.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I hope its down in about 3 weeks when I'm on vacation.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Good pics, Big_b I'll bet you'll find that they will open those gates up pretty quick and start flushing water (and fish) down the creek. It's only two weeks until they would normally start raising the lake but those corps guys can't stand for that water level to be above the line. They'll get it clear down to winter pool before starting to bring it back up.

Interesting comment about the fish being left in the woods. Do we actually know if that happens? It makes some sense but I wonder if anyone has found dead 'uns that didn't make it out.

MC


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

The raccoons will get them before we can see them. I'd say just small baitfish, but you know what chases bait fish. I wonder if there is a limit to what the Corp will allow for force on the dam face over time. I'd think it would take several days for the LMR to come down within it's banks or enough to let CC start discharging without washing out roads/towns downstream.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm sure you're right about the *****. 

The Corps won't worry about the pressure on that dam. According to the specifications for the project the lake could take another 22 feet of water from where it is today. I think it was three years ago when CC was more than 20 feet above pool and then froze over. I was up in the North end on the creek that Spring and it was a disaster area with all the downed trees.

MC


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for the report and pictures. 14 foot above summer pool and 17 winter pool today. The whole County is still under a flood watch until later today.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey B,what's going on with the Tom Dietz website?Looks like Tom's JYD is running hunters away from his site by arguing with everybody, and thinks he knows everything..I don't understand why Dietz is letting this happen.It sure can't be good for his "Guide" service or business at Gander.I'm moving on to the Musky Hunter Mag.site.Much better site.And he could have handled the Coach Blue thing a lot smoother.Good Luck this year-Roscoe(Gary)


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Looked at the corps of eng site again, as of today, they haven't opened the gates yet to bring the water down. Does anyone know if the LMR in Waynesville is still out of it's banks?

This is what it looked like going under 73 last week. I'm heading West looking upstream on 73 when I took the pic.

​


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow, so much for a test ride in the boat


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

This morning the LMR was back inside its banks at Roxanna and 42. The lake is high and still. I did not notice any water movement going over the creek on SR380. Who knows what the release schedule will be. I am sure the fish in the lake are very aware that it wont be long before spring warm up now. Alot of us will have tight lines again. Hopefully the lake will have a stable spring and allow a good spawn. Not to mention good fishing. Good Luck Folks and Be Safe.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

The corps site reports that they have opened the gates this morning. The water is being released at the rate of 1316 CFS as opposed to 85 CPS yesterday.

CJ has also been opened up to about 4 times what it was yesterday.

MC


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Yup...CC and East Fork gates are OPEN. These lakes are WAY full/flooded. I drove by the Wellman Ramp at CC and it was Closed due to high water and MUDDY.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Gates Closed!


It looks like they closed the gates from the lake with the forcasted Rain. 


CC is still up 16 feet!


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, I'm sure they didn't get it down as far as they wanted. If we get another 2 inches CC and EF may get to some really interesting levels.

MC


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Anybody know why they seem to be holding CC back? The creeks are back to normal.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm betting it's what Tee said. They're being cautious because a ton of rain is forecast through tomorrow.

From Channel 2...

* A storm system moving in from the west promises to bring more rain to the Miami Valley. The heaviest rains occurred this morning but they will return this evening. Total rainfall will be roughly 1-2 inches especially south of I-70. Drier weather returns for Saturday with a nice Spring day expected. *


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

Whats the spillway like? CC

Alot of toothy critters are being caught near my old columbus stomping grounds and its making me want to go throw some jigs.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I've never done well there in the few times I've tried but some guys have. I imagine it's about as good as it gets right now. They've shut off the water and there may be a bunch of fish in there that just came down the drain over the past three days. Watch out, though, if this rain doesn't come they're going to pop the cork again.

MC


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I imagine they're holding EF and CC lakes back because of the Oh River. Area creeks and rivers are beginning to clear and the OR is finally starting to fall in this area. But looking at Ky and Barkley lakes, they are both rising with little flow, but the OR is still rising in western Ky. I sure as soon as the Ohio River can handle it, they'll start pulling the lakes down. 

Last year it was dry, this year it's wet, maybe next year it will be perfect.


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

They've opened the gates at CC again. The river is on the rise.


http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?03242350


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes it looks like they opened EF's gates too. 


http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?03247041


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

False alarm, the water levels went back down...it seems. How in the heck does that water level rise and fall over 2 feet in one hour? I'm not sure that data stream is intact so to speak.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

maybe if the guage is close to the spillway or just down stream of it, you could see a water rise of 2 feet.


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

That is weird, I did watch the water rise a good 1 ft today , actually I rode the rise, between 5:00 and 6:00 today. I had been eyeballin the river all day, good color, good flow, good warm rain, optimum conditions for a big March smallie. Decide to bust the yak out and they decide to start dumping CC. WTF. They must be looking at the radar and shut her down again.

http://www.weather.com/weather/map/45152?from=36hour_map

4 days left in March, 0 smallies.

Did you guys notice the spike in temp. when they shut'm down.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

rblake said:


> They've opened the gates at CC again. The river is on the rise.
> 
> 
> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?03242350


They're opened up now. I looked at the description of the location of the station. It says it's off of O'neal road, which according to google maps (satellite image) is pretty far down from the spillway (approx 1/2 mi). I was fishing there several weeks ago and didn't remember seeing anything like a measuring station, but I really wasn't looking either.


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

anyone seen any eyes being caught in the spillway?


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Remember all the crazy high water in the spring, and all the uncertainy as to why Caesars Creek and East Fork was staying high so long. I heard that it was to improve the spawn. They left the water up so fish could spawn in new vegitation and brush. It might improve the fishing over the next few years....we'll see.


----------



## crappie12 (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey guys, help me out. What spawns during the last two weeks in March?


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

crappie12 said:


> Hey guys, help me out. What spawns during the last two weeks in March?


Brad and Angelina?


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

crappie12 - The water stayed high until the weekend before Memorial Day, if you remember (guess not). And lots of fish spawn during that time as you should know. Maybe you have a better idea of why, water level stayed so high, right up near Memorial Day weekend... then they empied them in just a few days!!


----------



## crappie12 (Apr 10, 2004)

Nightprowler, can't say that I remember that. Actually, there were two periods of high water. The first was in late March for flood control. But, was lowered in early April. Memorial day in 2008 was Monday May 26. My fishing log for April 2008 shows that on April 17 (about six weeks prior to Memorial day) the lake level was 6 inches above summer pool; water temp was 49 degrees; water clarity was less than 12 inches; wind was WSW 10mph; barometer was 30.14 dropping. I have additional logs for April and May with lake levels at summer pool. However, my log for June 2008 shows that the lake was very high for over ten days with all ramps closed prior to the 16th. Maybe that is the period that was referred to for spawn enhancing purposes. That would make more sense, as the water temp on June 18th was 75 degrees with level at 1 foot above summer pool.


----------

